# Google Gets Transparent With Glass, Its Augmented Reality Project



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Larry Page and Sergey Brin have long had the dream of a hands-free, mobile Google, where search was a seamless process as you moved around the world. As the years progressed the vision did, too, expanding beyond search to persistent connections with the people in your lives.
> 
> In other words, Googles view of the world now has the social side fully baked into it.
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Great post


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Very interesting. Here is the YouTube video from that page for those who are really lazy:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Whoa, thanks Mike, I didn't see the video until now...:up: (I know I read too much and should stop to smell the videos, but..)


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Don't you know that all of the cool kids watch the videos to avoid reading?


----------



## BhanteU (Apr 20, 2010)

Hideous thought! The idea of Larry Page knowing where I am, what I am doing, what I am buying, what I am looking at, is unnerving and frightening. Probably won't be long before he knows what I'm thinking. We (citizens of the developed West) are already 90% there, anyway; have you noticed? The license plate number of every car entering London is noted and saved. The Islamic bombers were apprehended using face recognition software scanning the videos of thousands of hours of videos collected from as hundred or more cameras at tube stations and street corners. I don't know about you, but the shopping scene in the movie Minority Report scares the bejeezuz outta me. Remember how Osama Bin Ladin was found: somebody got careless with a cell phone. Supercomputers were monitoring cell phones for two years before somebody got careless. Nobody cares about privacy (or copyright) unless its their own privacy (or their own copyright).


----------



## Rhillo (Feb 25, 2007)

Watched " Eagle Eye" last night. Not a recent movie but very thought provoking.


----------

